# Finally got laid.



## Psychologist

FINALLY! I just told myself **** it im gonna make a move on this girl. Asked her if she wanted to go on an adventure (explore the party host's house). We found a bedroom. I was pretty nervous, didnt know what to say to hook, so i just asked her if she wanted to hook up. That simple line helped me achieve my biggest SA goal. I also definitely have more confidence with girls.

YYYYYYYEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!

If anything i wrote is incoherent i apologize. Im drunk as ****.


----------



## blueidealist26

lol congrats


----------



## chris7

Kudos


----------



## Nada

:boogie


----------



## Raphael200

Some of U people................


----------



## theseventhkey

Psychologist said:


> FINALLY! I just told myself **** it im gonna make a move on this girl. Asked her if she wanted to go on an adventure (explore the party host's house). We found a bedroom. I was pretty nervous, didnt know what to say to hook, so i just asked her if she wanted to hook up. That simple line helped me achieve my biggest SA goal. I also definitely have more confidence with girls.
> 
> YYYYYYYEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!
> 
> If anything i wrote is incoherent i apologize. Im drunk as ****.


haha.


----------



## AussiePea

lol well done


----------



## Master Cylinder

Big deal.

When you will people realise sex isn't the be all end all of life.


----------



## Rixy

Master Cylinder said:


> Big deal.
> 
> When you will people realise sex isn't the be all end all of life.


How dare someone put themselves out there and try to interact with someone.


----------



## apx24

Master Cylinder said:


> Big deal.
> 
> When you will people realise sex isn't the be all end all of life.


What's the point in commenting if you weren't going to congratulate him, whatever your opinion about the importance of sex, it's a personal milestone and an achievement for the OP so it is a 'big deal' for him. Even if he does realise that sex isn't important he should still be proud of himself.


----------



## 161

to get laid you usually have to talk to a female, that is a massive achievement in itself


----------



## jgymcar

well done man


----------



## Psychologist

Thank you so much everyone.

Obviously life isnt just about sex but if you cant see why its a big deal, especially with SA then you are in denial.


----------



## TheoBobTing

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Noca

AWesome! Congrats on the hot lay!


----------



## Foh_Teej

'atta boy

dont forget to alawys finger test in the future. I can save you from having to use azithromycin and/or flagyl


----------



## changeme77

That's pretty cool. Although I reckon you'd have a better time if you weren't drunk.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

great job dude : D


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## wallenstein

Well done man


----------



## Levibebop

What's it like on the other side?


----------



## Theillusiveman




----------



## visualkeirockstar

Cool thats 1 clap.


----------



## ravens

Congrats


----------



## Tensor

Congratulations. You can begin mailing the support checks in about 9 months.


----------



## KelsKels

Wow that's awesome.. I cant believe all you had to do was ask her lol. Well I guess being straight forward can be a good way to get it done. Why not just go straight for the kill? Anyways, congrats. One less thing to feel self conscious about. Even though its not a huge huge deal.


----------



## Zezima

babynames.com


----------



## Psychologist

@ the baby jokes: "***** i aint no dam fatha yo kid" Next on Maury: Psychologist

Kels kels it was a little more than that. We also went on an adventure where i tried to be entertaining. It worked somehow and when we got to the last bedroom i popped the big Q to which she replied by instantly making out with me. Still pretty simple though i suppose

Not a big deal? To a 19 year old virgin, one of the only virgins in his group of friends, it was a big big deal. Not necessarily the the physical aspect of it but feeling more accepted among my social circle.


----------



## ShadyGFX

High-five!


----------



## ShadyGFX

No, you know what? You get a SECOND high-five. *high-five*


----------



## Sourdog

good job dude, but seriously pics?


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## jimity

changeme77 said:


> That's pretty cool. Although I reckon you'd have a better time if you weren't drunk.


he should of smoked weed instead.


----------



## jimity

ravens said:


> Congrats


We can't wait to hear you make a post like this! You've got our support behind you.


----------



## millenniumman75

Psychologist said:


> Not a big deal? To a 19 year old virgin, one of the only virgins in his group of friends, it was a big big deal. Not necessarily the the physical aspect of it but feeling more accepted among my social circle.


I would bet there was more than one virgin in that group - you weren't the only one.


----------



## EternallyRestless

Screw the haters, congrats buddy


----------



## tronjheim

Hooray! :boogie :clap


----------



## LonelyDuckling

I love the losers who come into these threads and cry about it all not being a big deal. Big deal to who? You?

For some people it is important. For most people who have not been able to do the basics in life such as sex, simply because they have crippling anxiety, it is one of the biggest deals in their life.

It's not just about being able to get off in someone else, it's about having your body accepted by another human, being able to know that you were able to perform the basics, that if you died the next day at least you did the basics, etc.

Basically, gtfo haters. To me, sex is freaking huge. The fact that my anxiety prevents me from going out to pubs/ clubs and taking a woman back for sex is a crippling thing for me, it's a huge deal, and you can't tell me its not, because you are not me, you dig?

I'd rather have the ability to connect with a woman for even a single night than have any friends at all. I'm dating a woman right now, and I couldn't give two hoots about male friends.


----------



## Staticnz

This is not hate. But I can't believe no one has asked whether you used protection yet.


----------



## Darkwindz

Congrats. This is a feel good song to give you a bounce in your step.


----------



## niacin

Congratulations. Do you feel this has encouraged you to be more outgoing in regular life?


----------



## Darkwindz

niacin said:


> Congratulations. Do you feel this has encouraged you to be more outgoing in regular life?


You can be outgoing without having sex. Sex is just a physical act, social anxiety is a mental issue. You need to overcome this by literally throwing yourself into social situations and making small talk/general chit chat. If you don't force yourself to socialise, you will never improve.

I just started off by making small talk at bus stops, train stations, in shops, food stores, library, etc, etc. Make the small talk relevant to the situation you are in. For example, if you're at a bus stop, just ask a stranger if a certain bus has been yet, or in a shop, just ask if they have been busy today, or in a food store talk to someone at that sweets section about how certain chocolate/sweets are.

Slowly, you will become more confident in making small talk, then you can widen your chit chat to a small conversation etc.


----------



## xgodmetashogun

haha thats great man. Motivates me to get some girls. But first I need some friends. I dont go to school.well..cant go cuz I cant stand it. gonna have to go to sports clubs anyways, props to u dude


----------



## ripsta99

a few questions:
1. did u have protection?
2. how drunk were u both?
3. was she attractive?


----------



## Psychologist

Wow didnt expect such a big reaction. You guys are awesome.


To answer your questions, Yes , i do feel more confident hooking up with girls, not necessarily establishing a relationship with them. Of course i had protection (I dont understand how thats anyones business though). I was drunk she was slightly buzzed. She had a big nose but a damn good body.


----------



## Pam

Congratulations! I was the same age as you, 19. And sex *is* a big deal to some people, it always has been to me, and I'm old. lol.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Haha, I'm just kidding. But it sums it up nicely. Seriously though, congrats. Everybody is different and everybody will feel differently after it's done.


----------



## Xenos

The first time it happens you're usually so tripped out that it's actually happening you don't have time to enjoy it.


----------



## Charmander

Congrats, hope it's boosted your confidence.


----------



## callmebas

Grats. Not really fond of the song, but came to mind. LoL


----------



## Limmy

callmebas said:


> Grats. Not really fond of the song, but came to mind. LoL


beat me 2 it


----------



## OGKush

good job man!!

now your next challenge will be getting ***** consistently...


----------



## sporteous

Yeeeaaaahhhhh, congratulations. If you read this where's your head at now? Has you perception on sex done a 180 and you can't wait to do it again? Or is it just a massive wait off your shoulders?


----------



## Safe

I lolled. Find this really funny.


----------



## Haruhi

happy for a week then back to depression and giant SA and wanting to get laid again =P

but good job =)


----------



## Joe

Neat, onwards and upwards from here! (No pun intended)


----------



## CopadoMexicano

congrats. :O)


----------



## Alluring prince

TheoBobTing said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.





Tensor said:


> Congratulations. You can begin mailing the support checks in about 9 months.





Sourdog said:


> good job dude, but seriously pics?





callmebas said:


> Grats. Not really fond of the song, but came to mind. LoL





Limmy said:


> beat me 2 it :|





Haruhi said:


> happy for a week then back to depression and giant SA and wanting to get laid again =P
> 
> but good job =)


Quoting my favorite posts.


----------



## Farideh

I'm seriously now confused with the term of hooking up. Can you just say get laid?? I hate it when people say "Hey I hooked up with this guy last night." Hooking up can either mean making out or sex. Sooo which one is it. I hate having to ask someone so did you have sex?? It's like no. Obviously you meant sex since you mentioned getting laid as your title. I'm just saying.


----------



## sweetluvgurl

Congrats! You took something that's supposed to be meaningful, and one of the most intimate experiences you can share with someone else, and totally degraded and devalued it. So, good job! And in case you couldn't tell, my comment was drenched in sarcasm.


----------



## mdiada

lol... congratulations


----------



## lost91

Congrats! Did u pop her cherry, or was her v card already taken?


----------



## ingenious53

Great to hear. Hope you get laid again.


----------



## TheTraveler

lost91 said:


> Congrats! Did u pop her cherry, or was her v card already taken?


crude much? Or do you need that info to jerk it?


----------



## zojirushi

How long were her toenails?


----------



## Ardi

Haha, congrats.


----------



## Supra

pics or neg


----------



## humanphobic

He is the happiest man in the world right now.

lol


----------



## changeme77

Paloma M said:


> I'm seriously now confused with the term of hooking up. Can you just say get laid?? I hate it when people say "Hey I hooked up with this guy last night." Hooking up can either mean making out or sex. Sooo which one is it. I hate having to ask someone so did you have sex?? It's like no. Obviously you meant sex since you mentioned getting laid as your title. I'm just saying.


laid = sex

hooking up = getting with a chick but doesn't imply sex necessarily

your welcome


----------



## Astrofreak6

Congrats man!! :yay


----------



## Natey

Society really has gone to crap. Lets celebrate fornication..yaaay! I am happy you overcame something though.


----------



## AussiePea

Natey said:


> Society really has gone to crap. Lets celebrate fornication..yaaay! I am happy you overcame something though.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with it.


----------



## 1908

Congrats. For a 19 year old male, sex is usually a pretty big deal so people shouldn't be ripping on the guy.


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## TheTraveler

Yall cant blame SA now for your lack of getting laid! LOVE IT!


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Natey

AussiePea said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with it.


There is. I am not judging. I have fornicated too. I just know it is wrong. By what moral authority can you disprove this statement?


----------



## AussiePea

Natey said:


> There is. I am not judging. I have fornicated too. I just know it is wrong. By what moral authority can you disprove this statement?


It's just sex, is how.

if you are religious with religious values then yes I can understand why it could be seen as an issue, but for those who have not, it's not an issue.


----------



## Master Cylinder

sweetluvgurl said:


> Congrats! You took something that's supposed to be meaningful, and one of the most intimate experiences you can share with someone else, and totally degraded and devalued it. So, good job! And in case you couldn't tell, my comment was drenched in sarcasm.


Jeez, that's a little much.

Sex means different things for different people.

And yeah, I was a little out of line before with what I said, I was a bit angry at the time, but no excuse, i know.


----------



## Staticnz

Protection is only our business cos if you got a disease or she got pregnant, it might tarnish your first time somewhat.

So that cleared up...high five man!!! You're around the same age I first got laid too.


----------



## soupbasket

Congratulations!


----------



## Alienated

I just hope you don't get the new kind of itch, dribble, or tiny live stock !


----------



## Noca

Natey said:


> There is. I am not judging. I have fornicated too. I just know it is wrong. By what moral authority can you disprove this statement?


There definitely is a problem with religious people telling others who don't believe their bull**** what to do. I agree.


----------



## dal user

Well done lol

Im kinda pissed though cos I can never get laid cos I have phimosis


----------



## Twinkiesex

That sounds romantic


----------



## reaal

Natey said:


> There is. I am not judging. I have fornicated too. I just know it is wrong. * By what moral authority can you disprove this statement?*


 every animal on the planet has sex so what makes humans different?


----------



## Twinkiesex

Noca said:


> There definitely is a problem with religious people telling others who don't believe their bull**** what to do. I agree.


I like your sig.


----------



## Silent Image

Did you dispose of the bedsheets?


----------



## LonelyDuckling

Silent Image said:


> Did you dispose of the bedsheets?


When I lose my virginity, I'll put the bed sheets in a frame and hang them up on the wall.


----------



## DepressedMind

*He got laid*



Master Cylinder said:


> Big deal.
> 
> When you will people realise sex isn't the be all end all of life.


It isn't but it has given this person some confidence, one step out of this **** we are all in.


----------



## DepressedMind

*Congrats*

Congrats man, you got some ***. :clap


----------



## Kanova

This is so weird, pages of people congratulating someone for having sex. Just take a step back and think of it that way.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Good for you  Sometimes you just have to ask for what you want.


----------



## Alluring prince

That's it, I'm unsubscribing to this thread ;-p I keep seeing this doofy thing as the only thread bumped most of the time.


----------



## TheTraveler

I wonder what she is saying about you.


----------



## itsjustin

mike93271 said:


> Guys on here seem to be fascinated with whether or not you used protection, possibly envious that you might actually get the success of impregnating a girl (shock horror)
> 
> I think you shouldn't have used protection for your first time (you're missing out bro!) though hopefully you can do her again au naturale and feel the difference. Either way congrats bro.


... Or a general concern for the possible consequences of going in bare.

Congratulations anyway, and good job at being prepared. Had you made the conscious decision to do it raw, that would have been fine too.


----------



## thatonefool

Master Cylinder said:


> Big deal.
> 
> When you will people realise sex isn't the be all end all of life.


It's ok buddy, there's a girl out there for you LOL



Jerking off helps with blue balls and anger/frustration. Get on it and quit being a douchebag.


----------



## Natey

Noca said:


> There definitely is a problem with religious people telling others who don't believe their bull**** what to do. I agree.


I believe in one moral authority that applies for everyone. If you think long and hard moral relativism (AKA its okay for me, but not you) is not sustainable and a silly concept. Absolute morality is actually a pretty easy one for me philosophically. Humans are incredibly fallible, I think we can all agree on that, and that is why we can't rely on humanly moral codes which fluctuate and fail.


----------



## Natey

reaal said:


> every animal on the planet has sex so what makes humans different?


Consciousness? Reasoning? Humans are definitely not equal with animals, we are civilized, at least we are supposed to be. Every animal runs around naked, why aren't we as humans doing the same? Animals often kill each other to prove they are the alpha male, should we do that too? Come on, that argument just doesn't fly.


----------



## itsjustin

Natey said:


> Consciousness? Reasoning? Humans are definitely not equal with animals, we are civilized, at least we are supposed to be. Every animal runs around naked, why aren't we as humans doing the same? Animals often kill each other to prove they are the alpha male, should we do that too? Come on, that argument just doesn't fly.


Humans and animals are more alike than they are different.

Many animals even have jobs among their colonies, herds, etc. There are skills that humans cannot master that animals do naturally, which makes them even more advanced in some areas. Many animals care for their young, even if it is not their own.

Animals kill to survive, to expand their bloodline and species overall. Humans kill for fun. Just because we wear clothes and have electricity, doesn't mean animals don't have what THEY need. The human race has gone through incredible evolutions, but we are neither above nor below the entire animal kingdom.


----------



## Natey

itsjustin said:


> Humans and animals are more alike than they are different.
> 
> Many animals even have jobs among their colonies, herds, etc. There are skills that humans cannot master that animals do naturally, which makes them even more advanced in some areas. Many animals care for their young, even if it is not their own.
> 
> Animals kill to survive, to expand their bloodline and species overall. Humans kill for fun. Just because we wear clothes and have electricity, doesn't mean animals don't have what THEY need. The human race has gone through incredible evolutions, but we are neither above nor below the entire animal kingdom.


You can try and find all the similarities in the world, but we are incredibly different from animals. Maybe genome wise we are similar, but that really doesn't mean as much as you'd think. Macroevolution is fictitious. There have been biologists that have come up with mathematical formulas to measure the possibility of all the different gene mutations that would have to occur for the theory of macroevolution to be true, given the trillions of years, and it basically comes out to impossible. I will admit macroevolution is cleverly crafted and makes a lot of sense, but the real evidence to back it up is not actually there. Not a microbiologists in the world can describe how "consciousness" could of evolved.


----------



## itsjustin

Natey said:


> You can try and find all the similarities in the world, but we are incredibly different from animals. Maybe genome wise we are similar, but that really doesn't mean as much as you'd think. Macroevolution is fictitious. There have been biologists that have come up with mathematical formulas to measure the possibility of all the different gene mutations that would have to occur for the theory of macroevolution to be true, given the trillions of years, and it basically comes out to impossible. I will admit macroevolution is cleverly crafted and makes a lot of sense, but the real evidence to back it up is not actually there. Not a microbiologists in the world can describe how "consciousness" could of evolved.


The real evidence to prove our God exists is not actually there.

What I meant from my use of 'evolution' is comparing how we were as a race just a few thousands years ago. Barbarians, thirsty for the sight of blood and death matches for entertainment. Torture. The list goes on. Some humans are still like that today. We can't exclude them just because it makes our species look bad.

Edit: if war isn't some sort of battle of the alpha males, what is it? Animals sure dont set up armies to kill each other. They don't establish plans for genocide. Who really is the animal here on earth?

I hate to litter this topic with opinion so this will be my last post in this thread.


----------



## Natey

Creation is the evidence of God. Unless you believe something came from nothing. It is really that simple. Either we were supremely put here, or everything just happened. Which one is crazier to you?


----------



## Psychologist

It isnt crazy at all the believe everything just happened since that is essentially what happened. Its backed by scientific evidence and reliable theory although it isn't is completely understood. Thats no reason to believe in a god at all and to do so would just be circular reasoning.

Anyways, sex is perfectly natural, normal and healthy no matter the context (prostitution being an exception - if you're the prostitute). To apply morals to sex is absurd and i dont see any legit reason for a person to do so unless its some kind of unforeseen allegory (bad use of the word but you get the idea). Anyone who truly applies morals to sex is retarded plain and simple so go ahead and give me crap, you just look stupid.

Once again thanks for all the congratulations


----------



## xgodmetashogun

Why cant I get laid again?


----------



## EternallyRestless

Natey said:


> Creation is the evidence of God. Unless you believe something came from nothing. It is really that simple. Either we were supremely put here, or everything just happened. Which one is crazier to you?


So scientifically backed arguments are "crazy" but the idea that our planet was created in seven days is completely sane?


----------



## Sadok

EternallyRestless said:


> So scientifically backed arguments are "crazy" but the idea that our planet was created in seven days is completely sane?


Yes.Everything in our life is so accurate and so organized.Can a big bang create these brains that are advancing us? Can a big bang create such organized human body? a big bang can never cause such creation.

The idea of our planet created in 7 days is not meant to be sane for us,because we are thinking about it in a human perspective.But god's powers exceed the human imagination so it is perfectly normal.

Let's try to stay on topic for this thread and not turn this into a religious debate.


----------



## EternallyRestless

Sadok said:


> Yes.Everything in our life is so accurate and so organized.Can a big bang create these brains that are advancing us? Can a big bang create such organized human body? a big bang can never cause such creation.
> 
> The idea of our planet created in 7 days is not meant to be sane for us,because we are thinking about it in a human perspective.But god's powers exceed the human imagination so it is perfectly normal.
> 
> Let's try to stay on topic for this thread and not turn this into a religious debate.


Your first two paragraphs are based entirely on subjective religious beliefs, not any facts that are grounded in reality. But you're right, this discussion is completely off topic.


----------



## crimewave

mike93271 said:


> Guys on here seem to be fascinated with whether or not you used protection, possibly envious that you might actually get the success of impregnating a girl (shock horror)
> 
> I think you shouldn't have used protection for your first time (you're missing out bro!) though hopefully you can do her again au naturale and feel the difference. Either way congrats bro.


That's incredibly stupid


----------



## Natey

Psychologist said:


> It isnt crazy at all the believe everything just happened since that is essentially what happened. Its backed by scientific evidence and reliable theory although it isn't is completely understood. Thats no reason to believe in a god at all and to do so would just be circular reasoning.
> 
> Anyways, sex is perfectly natural, normal and healthy no matter the context (prostitution being an exception - if you're the prostitute). To apply morals to sex is absurd and i dont see any legit reason for a person to do so unless its some kind of unforeseen allegory (bad use of the word but you get the idea). Anyone who truly applies morals to sex is retarded plain and simple so go ahead and give me crap, you just look stupid.
> 
> Once again thanks for all the congratulations


What pseudo-science has ever generated a theory to explain the existence of something from nothing? Matter can not be created nor destroyed. That would go against that theory. It is really sad how unscientific the scientific community gets just to abstain from even acknowledging that ID is probable. When Dawkins got questioned to the core, he couldn't come up with anything better and considered it a possibility actually. So stop with this "its already happened" junk. Its drivel.


----------



## Chaos Fighter

Natey said:


> What pseudo-science has ever generated a theory to explain the existence of something from nothing? Matter can not be created nor destroyed. That would go against that theory. It is really sad how unscientific the scientific community gets just to abstain from even acknowledging that ID is probable. When Dawkins got questioned to the core, he couldn't come up with anything better and considered it a possibility actually. So stop with this "its already happened" junk. Its drivel.


I don't think many scientists believe something came from nothing. And I don't think scientists ENTIRELY rule out the idea of intelligent design.

I'm an atheist. I don't rule out the idea that a god, group of gods, or the Judeo-Christian God, could have created this universe. I also don't rule out the idea that something could come from nothing. I also don't rule out unicorns. Or fairies. But I do think those things I listed as very very very unlikely.

You have to keep an open mind and be humble to the idea about your lack of knowledge. Humble to the idea that the "laws" of physics as we know them could all be a lie. Many atheists' disbelief is born out of this lack of certainty and a deep concern for not believing in things unless great proof is given.

Anyways. Concerning the big bang theory. It doesn't have to be the idea that something came from nothing. All it says is that all matter collapses onto a single point. To say something comes from nothing is to lack imagination. Perhaps a God caused the big bang? One shouldn't be close minded.

The big bang theory comes from scientist's noticing the expanding of space. They noticed this because they measured that the distance between stars and planetary objects was exponentially separating over time. Doing some math and knowing different distances d_i between planetary objects at different times t_i, they were able to determine that all the objects and stars go back to one point. They were also even able to determine WHEN space first began expanding. Please someone correct me if my understanding of the big bang theory is inaccurate.


----------



## Natey

Atleast you are more honest. The atheists that say there is NO way an Intelligent Designer was able to create this world and by default we just some how came into existence is unscientific. I am all for science questioning the sacred, just don't use it in biased way to slander it, which happens all too often.


----------



## Minkiro

mike93271 said:


> Guys on here seem to be fascinated with whether or not you used protection, possibly envious that you might actually get the success of impregnating a girl (shock horror)
> 
> *I think you shouldn't have used protection for your first time* (you're missing out bro!) though hopefully you can do her again au naturale and feel the difference. Either way congrats bro.


----------



## Zack

Well, I'm relieved _someone_ is getting some boobies.


----------



## ashli116

Why do threads like this get a lot of replies...geez!

btw, Congratulations! You have reached a new milestone in your life!


----------



## Zack

I'm currently sipping a _fine_, chilled English - loathe to admit as much - cider. There's nothing like it at a lovely _crepusculum_. Is there?


----------



## dal user

count yourself lucky, some people never will like myself.

im way too ugly and have crooked teeth and lips so thats an instant turn off for a woman.


----------



## D G

Why are people feeding this religious troll?
Anyways, congrats!


----------



## always starting over

Nice.

Every time I've just verbally mentioned hooking up out of the blue, I've been rejected.


----------



## stevieoo

*Hi*

yessssssssssss that my dog.


----------



## rawrguy

7 pages lol


----------



## jackbruns28

Psychologist said:


> FINALLY! I just told myself **** it im gonna make a move on this girl. Asked her if she wanted to go on an adventure (explore the party host's house). We found a bedroom. I was pretty nervous, didnt know what to say to hook, so i just asked her if she wanted to hook up. That simple line helped me achieve my biggest SA goal. I also definitely have more confidence with girls.
> 
> YYYYYYYEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!
> 
> If anything i wrote is incoherent i apologize. Im drunk as ****.


YES YES!

'Kay, my youtube video is not embedding for some strange reason. Here ya' go though boy.


----------



## Sagacious

D G said:


> Why are people feeding this religious troll?
> Anyways, congrats!


Not troll - typical religious mindset of preferring imagination over evidence, and then using their own imagination as 'evidence' of god. No matter, in 100 years or so God, Allah, Jehovah, etc. will be seen as ridiculous as we now see Zeus or Voodoo.


----------



## Seeker06

Way to go !


----------



## carolina3298

congrats


----------

